# Finished attic insulation



## mjarema414 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm in the process of an attic redo. I'd like to drywall over what you see in the picture. However I want to be sure it is insulated properly. Does this look correct? There is a space between the insulation and wood as the insulation is set back a bit not tight to the roof. I'm assuming good for air flow but from what I've been reading it seems like I should go with rigid foam and then drywall. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Not much to judge by the picture...... Are the floor joists rated for the span; the window looks under-sized for egress; need egress stairway; need a knee-wall; need baffles full length behind the fiberglass batts; is R-value enough for your location; is room size enough with headroom required; is the attic air-sealed under the decking; is faced insulation required per location; are you going to ADA the drywall, seal the knee wall as per code; OK, I stared at that light too long..... can't think straight...

Gary


----------



## mjarema414 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ha! I know about some things you speak of. Better yo take a pic in daylight I guess. What u are looking at is the back room of my attic that the previous homeowner busted into in the 70's. The front room is finished. It was all old paneling and there was an open closet. The insulation was exposed and it is ply wood flooring. I would like to drywall this space for storage and maybe have a closet where we can hang clothes or put other things. Need ideas..I understand there needs to be a knee wall but the insulation/proper air flow is main concern. The insulation is not tight to the roof so there is a gap. How should I tackle this? Thanks.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

There should be a (minimum code) 1" gap to the sheathing made by plastic/foam baffles. Use baffle at the soffit- if nowhere else, that is the greatest loss of R-value location- pp.5-* "Ventilated pitched roofs"*: http://www.aecb.net/PDFs/Impact_of_thermal_bypass.pdf


Check the gap suggested here:
http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/published-articles/pa-crash-course-in-roof-venting

Gary


----------

